
Dr Hannah Fry: We need to be wary of algorithms behind closed doors - rbanffy
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/03/20/dr_hannah_fry_even_in_the_nhs_we_need_to_beware_of_algorithms_behind_closed_doors/
======
Nomentatus
One way to accomplish this is only to extend copyright to revealed code, not
to executables by themselves - this is consistent with the fundamental aim of
IP, which is to eventually leave behind useful public goods (as opposed to,
say, very long-lived trade secrets or opaque devices that can't be easily
replicated - you don't get a patent if you haven't revealed how others can
make your device.)

